

Finding the Best Chicago Pizza in San Francisco - prabodh
http://shamurai.tumblr.com/post/2370000847/chicagopizza

======
chriseppstein
I find it interesting that Patxi's rated better than Zachary's, since Patxi's
is a spinoff. I've eaten at both and I think they're pretty much the same, tho
I've never had them side by side. If you're in the bay area, both are worth
the trip.

------
tptacek
Chicago style pizza (both kinds) is overrated. You want to impress us, find an
italian beef in San Francisco that stacks up to Johnnie's or Mr. Beef.

Meanwhile: so much of pizza quality is in how it's cooked --- you absolutely
need ridiculous heat to turn out a decent crust --- I can't imagine how
anything shipped cross-country could ever hope to rate.

~~~
evgen
Is temperature really an issue for deep dish? I know for a thin crust pizza
you need to get above 750 or so to even be in the game, but I always thought a
deep dish pizza was cooked at a lower temp to keep the top from carbonizing
before the interior had cooked.

~~~
tptacek
Dammit. Investigating.

------
antidaily
Finding the Best Chicago Pizza in Chicago: Go to Pequod's.

~~~
brownegg
Probably get downvoted for this, but as a longtime resident of Chicago who
literally lives on the same block as Giordano's, why anyone would look for
Chicago-style pizza anywhere, including Chicago, is beyond me.

As good as San Francisco's baking culture is, surely there's NY-style (real!
:)) pizza to be had?

~~~
Zev
_As good as San Francisco's baking culture is, surely there's NY-style (real!
:)) pizza to be had?_

There isn't. Also, you won't find a good bagel anywhere in the bay area. I
spent most of last summer looking.

~~~
shaddi
Damn, really? I've been craving a good bagel shop since I moved out here.

~~~
Zev
If you're looking for a place where you can grab half a dozen bagels on
Saturday morning, you're out of luck. Your best bet is to try out some of the
smaller cafe's near where you live and hope they toast bagels okay[1].

There's "The Bagel Bakery" up in SOMA that has almost decent bagels. But its
way too out of the way to get a few bagels for the weekend.

1\. For me, this was Nervous Dog Coffee down in Bernal Heights (30th-ish and
Mission). Take a look on yelp for cafe's. Ignore the ratings, since they'll be
based on the coffee they serve, not bagels.

~~~
samstokes
+1 for the Bagel Bakery. Our office is next door, and it's a struggle not to
get lunch there every single day.

------
pjhyett
I lived in Chicago for 22 years and had my fair share of deep dish growing up,
Lou's in particular because we had one not more than five minutes away.

This is total blasphemy as a Chicago native, but I think Paxti's is the best
deep dish I've ever had.

Although this test should be taken with a grain of salt, there is no
comparison between Lou's fresh out of their oven and the shipped, frozen
variety.

------
kin
As a self-titled pizza connoisseur you really can't compare different types of
pizzas with one another. i think this article showed us a pretty good taste
test. i've tried both zachary's and little star in the area (though i live in
la). i'll have to give patxi's a try. i've also been to chicago and tried
lou's, uno's and gino's. Lou's is my favorite.

I love all pizza though, the italian styles from naples to sicilian to the
U.S. branches from wood fired california style to thin crust new york to
chicago deep dish. they all have a fair place in my book and i have a favorite
for each category but to compare one against another is a little awkward.

awesome read!

------
tjarratt
I live in SF, followed this link to make sure that Patxi's is indeed the best
Chicago style Pizza in the city. Lo and behold, it is. I'm not surprised,
because their pizza really is the best I've seen outside of Chicago.

------
Xuzz
Interesting; I've always preferred Little Star (in SF). I guess I just have an
attachment to their cornmeal crust, I think it holds up better than the ones
from the other places. (Although, I might just be down-rating Zachary's a bit
harshly from the unpleasantness of the restaurant(s) themselves.)

However, overall, I would rate Lou's my favorite. I'd heard about the "frozen-
shipping" method, good to know it doesn't end up with the best results before
I try it.

------
techtalsky
A very short guide to Chicago Pizza in Seattle: For many years there has been
Wallingford Street Pizza... similar to Giordanos: cheap ingredients,
incredibly cheesy, somewhat classic. Now there's Kylie's Pizza, a more natural
cornmeal-laden crust and fresh ingredients style, more analogous to Edwardo's
in Chicago. Very impressive.

------
brm
First, Chicago pizza is not pizza it some sort of Midwestern casserole.

That said, if you haven't had pizza from Burt's out in Morton Grove you're not
allowed to enter the judging. Outside of that, my favorites are Pequod's, The
Art of Pizza (on Ashland) and Nancy's (specifically from the one just north of
Diversey on Broadway)

------
shaddi
Science calls for repeatable results... I would be happy to volunteer for your
future studies.

------
w1ntermute
How about a sample of the comments? It'd be nice to know _why_ Paxti's got the
highest rating instead of just seeing some numbers.

------
egb
Chicago pizza is indeed the best, with a shout-out to Bill's Pub, Il Forno,
and Gino's East, but setting aside all the sports-team-style posturing, it's
all about trying a boatload of different places till you find your favorite.

For inspiration, read <http://slice.seriouseats.com/tags/California> or
whatever state you happen to live in, eh.

------
egb
Wow lots of downvoting from people who don't like Chicago pizza...

------
internet_meme
Fuck yeah Patxi's!

